# Chalky poo?



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Coco was still on 3 feeds a day. She had raw in the mornign and evening, and BH kibble at lunchtime. A few days ago we decided to change Coco from 3 feeds a day to two, so at the same time we also decided to stop her kibble and feed her completely raw. She is now on adult Natural instinct so we are also adding a few new flavours which she loves.

Since we have done this she is pooing even less than before. Now her poo is like a straw colour and I'd say quite crumbly and chalky almost. It's actually quite hard to pick up because it is so crumbly? (nothing like a food poo description eh?)...it's also 100% non smelly...yayyy!

I'm putting this down to the change in diet, but was just wondering is chalky textured poo a sign of anything I should be worried about?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Nope, that's how it looks when they are eating NI...I think it is all down the bone content. I am just trying another brand of minces which does not have the bone mixed in and already their poos are a darker colour.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Colin, can I ask what brand?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm trying Berriewoods....take a look at the link below.

NI was getting quite expensive for Two - especially as Ted is still on puppy rations and quite big. NI's packaing is nice but am sure quite expensive which is reflected in the price.

Berriewood recommend your dog eating a bone ( chicken wing etc..)after the mince as it aids digestion and makes the dining experience last longer.

It is also much better for their teeth as by simply adding ground bone to a meal does nothing - except adding a bit of calcium.

They also do not add veg / supplements - this is because a lot of BARF experts
state that veg is not required as part of the canine diet and is a waste of time.

They do however offer a dried veg/supplement mix which you can add to the
mince if YOU want to.

I've tried the chicken and tripe and the ox cheek so far and both have been gobbled up in seconds.

I'm tending to give mince in the morning when I'm short of time and feeding chicken wings in the evening.

Hope this helps....BARF feeding can be a bit confusing as there are many differing opinions!

http://www.berriewoodwholesale.co.uk/sec/5782/Berriewood-BARF-Diet/


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Really? No veg? What about carbs? Would be very happy not to bother doing the veg and potatoes. Could give it as a treat then. They adore their apple, carrots, pumpkin.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Some argue that a dog would eat the contents of the stomach of it's prey....hence veg etc..others dispute this and say they would really only be eating the lining of the stomach. I'll post the link tomorrow...I got it from a book I have at work. I have read lots about BARF feeding and there really are lots of differing opinions.....I got a bit hung up on the detail of it all but have now decided just to take an overview of everything I have read and do my own version and see how it works out.

Ps...I read somewhere potatoes were not good....but can't remember why!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I've just switched Honey on to completely raw and will do the same with Biscuit once he's finished his BH. At the moment he's on half and half. I tend to give Honey 2 chicken wings in the morning and NI in the evening, or tinned mackerel. This definitely takes the edge off the expense of using NI alone and I like the fact they are eating whole bones for their teeth. Will have a look at the Berriewood too as no doubt Honey will be off NI soon - as up until now she's been very fickle! x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well Prize Choice actually put it on the back of their packets. The potato must be cooked.n I think it's raw that's a no no!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

And that's the difficulty because cooking veg takes all the nutritional value out ...it can be so confusing!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Link re BARF feeding as promised...this lady is very forth right in her views!!

http://www.rawlearning.com/


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks so much Colin, I'm off for a good read of all the info. 

I also like the idea of giving the fruit and veg as a treat!

I also keep forgetting I cn add tinned mackerel etc!

Great tips as usual x


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

Colin do you give a bone or natural treat after each meal like they suggest on their website? Have you ordered any bones from them?

I was going to buy from them until I read the bit about a bone after each meal and then I got a bit confused. I'm only on week 2 so I'm still learning


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

holicon said:


> Colin do you give a bone or natural treat after each meal like they suggest on their website? Have you ordered any bones from them?
> 
> I was going to buy from them until I read the bit about a bone after each meal and then I got a bit confused. I'm only on week 2 so I'm still learning


Their website is a bit contradictory....one place they state a bone after every meal then in another 3 x per week or as often as required ( or something like that)...

I called them and asked them about it and they were slightly vague so I have decided that getting Mince in the morning and then chicken wings in the evening for bone content/teeth cleaning is the way forward.

On the link I pasted the author was not very in favour of minces as greedy dogs ( which both mine are) inhale it up in seconds not giving the body time to digest...

I've been using NI for ages and it's so easy....but quite expensive.

I think I read too much and got caught up in the detail...I think you just have to get going and try things out and see how you get on...

Already I'm getting a bit more confident.

As well as the minces I bought chicken wings, Medium bones and the veg mix.. It cost me about £70.00 but my (dedicated dog) freezer is full!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Great advice as always Colin, will look into this. 

xxx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Interesting read. I just want to feed my dogs good wholesome food that gives them all the nutrition they need. So will scout out chicken necks etc once all the prize choice is gone.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Think I'll ditch the veg and carbs tho! Will do mince in am and lunch time and chicken wing at night. Or lamb rib which I also have. Will also cut Max down from 10% to 4% and see how he does.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I don't bother with carbs either. They have NI in the morning with chicken wings/ carcasses for tea. They also have a few steamed carrots for treats and pieces of raw apple.


----------

